# Nepenthes Update



## Heather (Jul 25, 2016)

So, perhaps you remember my leggy nepenthes that I cut back last winter. I cannot believe it made it through, but here it is! This is the second round of new pitchers forming since I cut it back. 

It's back outside now (thank goodness) and has been since probably March. I spray it (with TAP!) twice a day. I still give it some distilled occasionally but it seems to be fine with the tap water spray so I haven't been obsessing about the water like I was before. I think it looks pretty good!


----------



## eOrchids (Jul 25, 2016)

Looking good, Heather!


----------



## Heather (Jul 25, 2016)

I keep telling Robert it's a miracle I've kept HIS plant alive. LOL. Has he even watered it? no. I think he thought he was doing me a favor when he bought it but I totally didn't want it because I didn't think it would live. I'm already dreading the bathtub months ahead tho!


----------



## eOrchids (Jul 25, 2016)

Heather said:


> I keep telling Robert it's a miracle I've kept HIS plant alive. LOL. Has he even watered it? no. I think he thought he was doing me a favor when he bought it but I totally didn't want it because I didn't think it would live. I'm already dreading the bathtub months ahead tho!



Like orchids, Nepenthes are very resilient plants!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 25, 2016)

Good. Now you can work your way up to some slipper orchids!


----------



## paphioboy (Jul 25, 2016)

Nice.. Looks like a sanguinea or similar hybrid.. These can take cold nights, but above zero.


----------



## abax (Jul 25, 2016)

The plant looks healthy and really good in the coir basket.
I never would have thought of a pot in a basket...gooood
idea.


----------



## SFLguy (Jul 26, 2016)

paphioboy said:


> Nice.. Looks like a sanguinea or similar hybrid.. These can take cold nights, but above zero.


Yup, sanguinea looks right. That, and the label indicates it probably is sanguinea


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 26, 2016)

Nicely done Heather! And you did it in a dry climate. :clap:


----------



## Ozpaph (Jul 27, 2016)

I might try one, one day.


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 27, 2016)

Nice job

Last I tried a nepenthes I'd gone back to school living in housing co-op; it was drying out in my room so I put it in window of communal bathroom/showers. The big morning fogs from showers rotted it. Couldn't win, learned lesson, admire the natives in a bog


----------



## SFLguy (Jul 28, 2016)

cnycharles said:


> Nice job
> 
> Last I tried a nepenthes I'd gone back to school living in housing co-op; it was drying out in my room so I put it in window of communal bathroom/showers. The big morning fogs from showers rotted it. Couldn't win, learned lesson, admire the natives in a bog


If you're close to a Sarracenia bog i envy you haha
That being said, nepenthes and sarracenia are not related genera, one thing many people don't realize is that they need distilled water to grow or their roots can burn. Overwatering will definitely kill them though hahaha


----------



## Heather (Aug 4, 2016)

Yes it is sanguinea.


----------

